# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  جرائم جنسية في سجن أبو غريبPhotos show rape and *** abuse in Iraq jails:

## هويدا

Photos show rape and *** abuse in Iraq jails: LONDON (Reuters) – Photographs of Iraqi prisoner abuse which U.S. President Barack Obama does not want released include images of apparent rape and ***ual abuse, Britain's Daily Telegraph newspaper reported on Thursday.
The images are among photographs included in a 2004 report into prisoner abuse at Abu Ghraib prison conducted by U.S. Major General Antonio Taguba.
Taguba included allegations of rape and ***ual abuse in his report, and on Wednesday he confirmed to the Daily Telegraph that images supporting those allegations were also in the file.
"These pictures show torture, abuse, rape and every indecency," Taguba, who retired in January 2007, was quoted as saying in the paper.
He said he supported Obama's decision not to release them, even though Obama had previously pledged to disclose all images relating to abuses at Abu Ghraib and other U.S.-run prisons in Iraq.
"I am not sure what purpose their release would serve other than a legal one," Taguba said. "The sequence would be to imperil our troops, the only protectors of our foreign policy, when we most need them, and British troops who are trying to build security in Afghanistan.
"The mere depiction of these pictures is horrendous enough, take my word for it."
The newspaper said at least one picture showed an American soldier apparently raping a female prisoner while another is said to show a male translator raping a male detainee.
Others are said to depict ***ual assaults with objects including a truncheon, wire and a phosphorescent tube.
The photographs relate to 400 alleged cases of abuse carried out at Abu Ghraib and six other prisons between 2001 and 2005.
(Reporting by Luke Baker; Editing by Jon Boyle)

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

شكرا علي الطرح القيم وكم ظلم الامريكان الاخوة العراقيين ولكن دائما السجون تحوى مثل تلك الجرائم

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

تحية طيبة 
انا اشكرك كل عربي غيور ان يكون العراق وفلسطين من الاولويات لدية 
وعلينا نحن القانونيون ان نبين انتهاكات حقوق الانسان والمواثيق الدولية في العراق تجاه المدنيين العزل 
انا اشكر كاتبة المقال 
واتمنى ان اقرا التاصيلات القانونية لاحتلال امريكا للعراق 
تقبلوا مروري ابن العراق

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا اخت هويدا

لكن السؤال اين القانون الدولي
اين محكمة العدل الدولية
اين القضايا الجنائية
اين حقوق الانسان
اين مؤتمر جنيف وبروتوكلاته

ام هذا قانونهم الوضعي الذي وضعوه انه يجوزالاعتداء على السجناء 


لانضع امرنا الا لله الواحد القهار

----------

